# TraMadol pain meds



## The3rd (Mar 16, 2011)

Got these pain meds prescribed by the vet. I did a little research and I'm not real comfortabe with the possible side effects. I read the dog can even develop a dependecy on the drugs. They were prescribed for a simple growth removal on the arm and dental, i have a 2 week supply at which time I return for suture removal. I'm not sure I really need to give these meds for 2 weeks, my dog doesn't seem to be in any pain (at least she isn't showing it but she has always been very stoic so I dont know if she is in pain or how much). I imagine if it was that bad I would see her favoring her leg or something but she isnt displaying any signs of discomfort or anything; granted, she's on the meds thus far. I dont know if I am over-reacting as I have no experience with these meds and I realize sometimes warnings are given to err on the safe side in terms of product liability. On the other hand, I recall when my girl got an emergency spay surgery and had a tube put in her leg to release an infection I wasn't given any pain killers to bring home which to me that was a way more invasive surgery and recovery. So I guess i have 2 questions really....1) does the procedure of a growth removal on arm and dental warrant administering these meds? and 2) If so, do you think it is necessary to give them an entire 2 weeks? She had surgery 2 days ago and has been given 5 doses thus far....1 pill every 12 hours. Appreciate any advice!


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

My Lab had to have his front leg amputated, so unfortunately I have a lot of experience with pain meds.

The side affects can be scary with Tramadol. Anything from heavy panting and whining to seeing pink elephants, to being in a depressed like state. IMO the side affects of Tramadol far outweigh the benefits. 

Personally, I would use only as needed especially since the procedure doesn't sound that invasive. Is your pup on antibiotics?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

tramadol is fake opiot(Sp) pain killers that also work as an anti-inflammatory. they are prescribed for humans too.


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> tramadol is fake opiot(Sp) pain killers that also work as an anti-inflammatory. they are prescribed for humans too.


Hence the pink elephants? LOL


----------



## The3rd (Mar 16, 2011)

Luvum said:


> My Lab had to have his front leg amputated, so unfortunately I have a lot of experience with pain meds.
> 
> The side affects can be scary with Tramadol. Anything from heavy panting and whining to seeing pink elephants, to being in a depressed like state. IMO the side affects of Tramadol far outweigh the benefits.
> 
> Personally, I would use only as needed especially since the procedure doesn't sound that invasive. Is your pup on antibiotics?


Yes she is on antibiotics as well. I was leaning towards your recommendation, just wanted to hear other's feedback. Thanks


----------

